# A Major Problem in Miami - The DRIVERS



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

VisionMIA said:


> yeah man, you have people living here from other parts of the world like latin America...They don't obey traffic regulations..you think your in another country..they will cut you off, run the lights, cross thru the grass of the gas station to cross over or try to go around you. traffic is similar to LA.. I am Hispanic and If you've been to Puerto Rico, Mexico, Guatemala, of even Peru like I have, they don't obey regulations. Those are places I cannot drive because they are insane..Thats Miami..


I've seen all that crap too (and more). TThey really do drive crazy down here and your explanation makes sense. People here just need to slow the f**k down and chill the f**k out. Why be in such a hurry?


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

It is not "your"... it is you're.

I hope that your driving is not as bad as your grammer.


----------



## VisionMIA (Oct 29, 2006)

hornnieguy said:


> It is not "your"... it is you're.
> 
> I hope that your driving is not as bad as your grammer.


gosh you're ignorant..by the way *you're* wrong


----------



## thematrix22 (Nov 20, 2007)

VisionMIA said:


> learn to spell your username correctly before you ask me my level of education. Corrections were made.
> 
> I was in a rush therefore I did not use proper punctuation. Apologies to the other forumers for the difficulty.
> 
> anyways let's get back on topic.


i don think u had to fix anythin i thought it was clear, if some idiot had problems readin it he could just suck it up he doesnt have to be readin everythin in this forum.

n Mr. "hornnieguy" i think ur username is rather inappropriate for such website, if u have a problem with abbreviation i guess u just have to learn it because im pretty sure all of us in this website abbreviate at least sometimes while posting.

we could get back to topic now...


----------



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

thematrix22 said:


> i don think u had to fix anythin i thought it was clear, if some idiot had problems readin it he could just suck it up he doesnt have to be readin everythin in this forum.
> 
> n Mr. "hornnieguy" i think ur username is rather inappropriate for such website, if u have a problem with abbreviation i guess u just have to learn it because im pretty sure all of us in this website abbreviate at least sometimes while posting.
> 
> we could get back to topic now...


How are the drivers in the Matrix?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

TheCreass said:


> I've seen all that crap too (and more). TThey really do drive crazy down here and your explanation makes sense. People here just need to slow the f**k down and chill the f**k out. Why be in such a hurry?


One of reasons why people drive fast is that they want to get of freeway quickly before a traffic jam occurs.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> No not really - as long as the traffic flows i don't mind overtaking on the right.. and in the US - especially in newer areas like Miami there seems to be plenty of lanes where in Europe lanes are an luxury since most roads were designed with horse drawn wagons in mind..
> 
> I also like the right on red rule - unfortunatly that would never work in Denmark as we have way to many bikes who has the right of the way with their own lanes and signals( it is debated about allowing bikes to go right on red - that I support in most intersections )


I find that surprising since left lane hoggers is one of biggest pet peeves driving for over 90% of American drivers and they obscure traffic more than you think, regardless of how many lanes there are.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Aren't the vast majority of people in Miami immigrants from elsewhere, like Latin America and the Carribbean? The driving in these places is known to be undisciplined. That might explain the bad driving in Miami, which is hectic even by U.S. big city standards. :dunno:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

LtBk said:


> I find that surprising since left lane hoggers is one of biggest pet peeves driving for over 90% of American drivers and they obscure traffic more than you think, regardless of how many lanes there are.


Well, when I'm driving in the US I'm on vacation and not in a hurry - so that could be why it doesn't bug me.. plus for all I remember people seems get out of my way just fine ( except in car pool lanes  )

If I had to critizize something about US driving it would be the lack of using turn signals - both when shifting lane but certainly also while turning... where I'm from it's the law an it makes damn good since at lane change imo.. oh and the turned off lights bugs me too - here you have lights on at all times of day..

Other than that I don't really have anything to complain about.. the speed limits are a bit slow, especially with the engine sizes US cars have, and I kinda think it should be illegal for a big ass mobile home to be towing an H2 over the 7 mile bridge when I'm behind him! ( we had a good luagh thouh - ONLY in America! :lol: - it had a motor bike on the rear too :nuts: )


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

TheCreass said:


> I've seen all that crap too (and more). TThey really do drive crazy down here and your explanation makes sense. People here just need to slow the f**k down and chill the f**k out. Why be in such a hurry?


well think about this, Miami has inadequate highways for a metro of 5.5 million people. We don't have the huge highways of Atlanta or Houston with 16,18 or 20 lanes and highway loops that by pass the city.

Our largest highway which is Interstate 95 is 10 lanes I believe in each direction and it's basically a parking lot during rush hour. People get aggravated when a trip that should take 20 minutes winds up being more than a hour. Does that excuse their behavior, no but let's be realistic about the inadequacies of our road sytem too.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

TheCreass said:


> But the United States isn't a part of the developing world. I'm talking about Miami having the worst drivers in the United States (the facts are out there, along with the statistics).


Try driving in most of Italy, Greece or the South of France, it's not the third world and it's not better than Miami... The difference though is less SUVs, smaller roads, and many many more 50cc scooters everywhere who have no idea that there actualy exists rules on the road.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

I find NYC drivers to be more agressive than any Floridian driver.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

MIAMISKYLINE said:


> I find NYC drivers to be more agressive than any Floridian driver.


Dont mess with the Bridge and Tunnel soccer moms theyre worse then cab drivers.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

TOP GEAR IN FLORIDA AND THE SOUTHERN US.

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay...=82&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

LtBk said:


> I find that surprising since left lane hoggers is one of biggest pet peeves driving for over 90% of American drivers and they obscure traffic more than you think, regardless of how many lanes there are.


But a vast majority of people obey the left=fast and right=slow rule. Maybe in large urban areas it's a little more difficult, but having driven through 48 states, the 90% of interstates that are going through more rural/small town areas obey it very well.

I very rarely find people dragging along in the left hand lane when you're out on the open road. They also tend to move over pretty quickly when you come up behind them...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Jaeger said:


> TOP GEAR IN FLORIDA AND THE SOUTHERN US.
> 
> http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay...=82&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


:lol: Very funny! I just wacthed all of it.


----------

